# Post your skin care routine



## Niya (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm always interested in skin care so what is your current skin care routine?

  Include your skin type and skin concerns so that we can help each other out!


----------



## Niya (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll start with my current routine. 
  Skin type: Sensitive oily skin with occassional dry patches
  Skin concerns: acne and (post inflammatory) hyperpigmentation

  AM
  Peter Thomas Roth 2 % BHA Cleanser
  MAC Lightful Softening Lotion
  Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair (only when I feel my skin needs it) 
  Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief Gel-Crème
  Hada Labo UV Whitening Emulsion SPF 50 PA +++

  PM
  Murad Clarifying Cleanser with 1.5 % BHA
  MAC Lightful Softening Lotion
  Benzoyl Peroxide, 5 %
  Obagi Clenziderm Therapeutic Moisturizer for dry to normal skin
  Maracuja (Passionfruit Seed) Oil on occassional dry spots

  Treatments
  Philosophy Microdelivery Peel (has lactic acid and salicylic acid), once a week
  Kiehl's Overnight Biological Peel (has urea and glycolic acid), once a week

I have been struggling with my acne for a long time now, and the benzoyl peroxide is helping but I'm still always on the lookout for products that will really help my skin.

  When the summer is over and there is less sun I am going to start with tretinoin, hopefully that will work.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 14, 2014)

Combination (oily t-zone, normalish everywhere else), acne-prone skin.  Day * Philosophy The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash (used six days a week) * either Caudalie Foaming Cleanser, H2O+ Foaming Cleansing Water, or La Roche-Posay Effaclar Foaming Gel Cleanser (once I run out, I'm going to switch to the foaming cream cleanser) * H2O+ Face Oasis Hydrating Lotion SPF 30+ * La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo (US formula, as a spot treatment)  Night * Philosophy The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash (used six days a week) * La Roche-Posay Effaclar Foaming Gel Cleanser (soon to be the foaming cream cleanser) * H2O+ Aqualibrium Marine Toner (on occasion these days) * Oz Naturals Vitamin C and Hyaluronic Acid Serum * Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre (if I think I need it) * La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo (US formula)  Once a week I use Bliss Pore Perfecting Facial Polish instead of the Philosophy one. But only once during the day. :nods: I don't use any treatments at the moment, but I am curious about the Glamglow Supermud mask/treatment. And I want to get some rosehip oil, because I've heard/read it's great for reducing the appearance of/eliminating acne scars (and I have a little bit of acne scarring).


----------



## nailgrrl (Jun 16, 2014)

AM:
  - Splash with water
  - Apply Stridex 2%, wait for about 20 minutes or however long time allows
  - Benton Snail Bee Essence
  - Sebamed Clear Face Care Gel
  - La Roche-Posay Anthelios SPF50+ Dry Touch Gel-Cream

  PM:
  - Remove makeup with Bioderma Sensibio
  - Avene Cleanance Gel Cleanser
  - Silk Naturals 8% AHA Lactic Acid Toner, wait 20-30 minutes
  - Benton Snail Bee Essence
  - EltaMD PM Therapy

  1x a week Queen Helene Mint Julep clay mask
  1x a week My Beauty Diary sheet mask

  I'm oily-skinned and prone to acne. With my current regimen, I haven't had any large pimples for a long time. My cheeks are pretty smooth, but my forehead still has a few stubborn closed comedones. I'm also addressing some PIH on my cheeks and I'm planning on adding a vitamin C serum to help reduce their appearance.


----------



## Niya (Jun 19, 2014)

nailgrrl said:


> AM:
> - Splash with water
> - Apply Stridex 2%, wait for about 20 minutes or however long time allows
> - Benton Snail Bee Essence
> ...


  Is your skincare routine influenced by Kerry from Skin and Tonics?

I am currently using some Benton products as well. I love the Aloe BHA toner, it is so soft but the Snail Bee Essence broke me out so bad! I had a lot of bumps and inflammation/sensitivity unfortunately. But I'm going to try it again soon.

  I am really, really interested in the Silk Naturals 8 % AHA but I still have my Philosophy Microdelivery Peel to finish.


----------



## nailgrrl (Jun 19, 2014)

Niya said:


> Is your skincare routine influenced by Kerry from Skin and Tonics?
> 
> I am currently using some Benton products as well. I love the Aloe BHA toner, it is so soft but the Snail Bee Essence broke me out so bad! I had a lot of bumps and inflammation/sensitivity unfortunately. But I'm going to try it again soon.
> 
> I am really, really interested in the Silk Naturals 8 % AHA but I still have my Philosophy Microdelivery Peel to finish.


  The inclusion of the Snail Bee Essence is, but the rest is influenced by this forum. Awww man I'm sorry that the Essence broke you out! I'm such a big fan of it! I like the Silk Naturals AHA so far - the smell put me off at first (sour milkish due to the lactic acid) but I am considering trying Paula's Choice 8% AHA after it runs out.


----------



## Cindy Luc (Jun 19, 2014)

I have oily/combo skin. I've been using these products for a couple years now and they work well for my skin. when i first started using them, they really helped to clear my skin! here are the products:

  - Neostrata clarifying gel cleanser
  - neostrata level 2 toner
  - clean & clear persagel 5 (as spot treatment)
  - clarisonic mia 
  - neutrogena acne stress control power clear scrub (once a week)


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have dry and sensitive skin so I use products that are made for sensitive skin. I hate using products that has harmful chemicals because it damages my skin. Natural and organic products are the best. I am using a natural facial wash every morning and a sunscreen to protect my skin from the heat. I am using my Essenzza natural facial cleansing wipes when I feel my skin is dirty and dry. I also use lip balms to avoid chaffed and dry lip.


----------



## Niya (Jun 22, 2014)

nailgrrl said:


> The inclusion of the Snail Bee Essence is, but the rest is influenced by this forum. Awww man I'm sorry that the Essence broke you out! I'm such a big fan of it! I like the Silk Naturals AHA so far - the smell put me off at first (sour milkish due to the lactic acid) but I am considering trying Paula's Choice 8% AHA after it runs out.


  I've never heard about that Reddit, I'm going to check it out. I ordered the Silk Naturals toner. It's so cheap and I know lactic acid works well with my skin. Can't wait to try it


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am in my early 50s and have very dry skin. Also I have mild rosacea so I really avoid anything irritating. I use Cetaphil to clean my skin when I have not used a lot of make up and a cold cream cleanser called Queene Helene when I have. I used Cerave moisturizers, one for day with sunscreens and one at night without. I rely on my Clarisinic to exfoliate. Every blue moon, I'll use a mild glycolic peel. I'm thinking about investing in a home red light device like Tria or Baby Q. Does anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)

texasnative3 said:


> I am in my early 50s and have very dry skin. Also I have mild rosacea so I really avoid anything irritating. I use Cetaphil to clean my skin when I have not used a lot of make up and a cold cream cleanser called Queene Helene when I have. I used Cerave moisturizers, one for day with sunscreens and one at night without. I rely on my Clarisinic to exfoliate. Every blue moon, I'll use a mild glycolic peel. I'm thinking about investing in a home red light device like Tria or Baby Q. Does anyone have any experience with those?


  AM :   - Mixa Micellar water or an organic Micellar water but before that I apply an icecube all over the face  - Chanel Hydra Beauty Cream  ( no eye cream )  PM :   - Lancôme makeup removers and toners - Lancôme Visionnaire Cream at the moment ( otherwise Chanel Le Lift, Liérac anti-ageing creams, Dior or Estée Lauder skincare, )  Once a week, I exfoliate my skin and I use l'Occitane shea butter one which is the most gentle ever.  1 to 2 Times a week, a mask from Estée Lauder or Avène .   Sometimes I use a serum too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)

Never without my thermal water bottle, my lip balms ( Kiko, Chanel or others ), l'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream, and all products mentioned above


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 22, 2014)

Compared to everyone else, I'm pretty simple and cheap, haha.  I have combination skin with rosacea, so I try to keep it simple, light, and consistent.   Face wash is Cetaphil normal-oily (using clarisonic with deep pore brush in the am) Then metrogel for rosacea (with a little Cetaphil moisturizer mixed in in the evening)  That's it. Unless you want to count the  Bobbi Brown bb cream I use for foundation.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)

MeJaneYouTarzan said:


> That's it. Unless you want to count the Bobbi Brown bb cream I use for foundation.


  I have rosacea too but I didn't take the treatment I was given ( antibiotics, face cream ), moisturizing and soothing in the long run is better than any treatment, IMO


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cetaphil is great stuff.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 28, 2014)

I have sensitive, dehydrated but clog-prone skin. I tend to get the odd hormonal breakout. 

  AM:
  Bioderma Sensibio cleansing water on a cotton round 
  Nuxe Gentle Toning Lotion
  Eye cream - right now, I'm using up a Benefit It's Potent! one.
  Caudalie VinoPerfect brightening serum 
  Under foundation, I'll use Cetaphil; otherwise, I can skip if I'm using a BB cream (which is almost everyday, anyway.)

  PM:
  Bioderma again for eye makeup removal and to get the bulk of concealer off 
  Shiseido All in One cleansing oil for face makeup
  Cerave Hydrating Cleanser 
  Nuxe Gentle Toning Lotion 
  Same eye cream again
  Missha Time Resist Treatment Essence 
  Caudalie VinoPerfect brightening serum
  Cetaphil Lotion

  Treatments:
  Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant, once or twice a week
  Clean & Clear 2% Invisible blemish treatment for any pimples
  Avene Thermal Water, several times a day - for setting, after shaving. This is HG for me, and I go through countless bottles.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2014)

I have combination skin. 

  I was using a combinationg of Dr. Hauschka and Suki products (Suki exfoliating foaming cleanser, Dr, Hauschka cleansing milk, Dr. Hauschka Clarifying Toner and Dr. Hauschka Rose Day Cream), both are holistic and organic skincare. I had good results, but around the time I ran out a friend sold me some Mary Kay products. I was curious to try them because they're a lot cheaper than what I was using, and I read that they recently re hauled all their skincare with the help of an esthetician. So far I like them. I use their Timewise products in Combination/Oily. I have the miracle set (includes the 3 in 1 cleanser, sunscreen, moisturizer and night serum), the microdermabrasion set (contains an exfoliant and a replenishing serum) and the firming eye cream. I only just started using the products...I'll post again in a month and let you know what the final verdict is.


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

My morning routine is simple as it doesn't require deep cleansing, so I will write my nightly routine

  1) take off make up with evoo (extra virgin olive oil)
2) cleanse face with Humble + Lavi rosehip seed cleanser - smells amazing!
  3) pat dry face
  4) use Origin's toner lotion with cotton ball
  5) moisturize with 100% pure Argan oil
  6) use argan magic eye cream

  And then have a good nights rest


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 6, 2014)

Ever since I started school to be an esthetician I've been using mostly dermalogica products.

  AM:
  Ultra Calming Cleanser
  Multi Active Toner
  Active Moist

  PM:
  Precleanse
  Special Cleansing Gel
  Daily Microfoliant (1x a week I add Exfoliant Accelerator 35 to it)
  Multi Active Toner
  Active Moist

  Sometimes I use the anti aging serum from my Timewise Mary Kay products as well as their eye cream. Oh, and I use Mary Kay's Clear Proof acne gel as a spot treatment.


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm a big believer of less equals more haha. I usually use a face wash for the appropriate time of day and my Aveeno moisturizer. At least once a week I use this green tea mask from St Ive's (that's the name?) to help with redness on my cheeks and a mud mask with sea salt once a week too and it helps get my skin so smooth.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 23, 2014)

I have acne-prone skin that sometimes involves cysts. I've discovered, the simpler, the better.

  AM:
  Cleanse with gentle, fragrance free foaming cleanser
  Apply Cerave moisturizer just around eye area
  Apply physical SPF of at least 30

  PM:
  Cleanse with gentle, fragrance free foaming cleanser
  Apply Differin (retinoid for acne)
  Wait a few minutes-- Apply Clindomycin (antibiotic gel for acne) 
  Apply Cerave moisturizer just around eye area

  It's amazing the difference using fewer products has made. Not being in a constant state of irritation is wonderful. I now enjoy calm, clear, smooth skin.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

I also use Cetaphil as a skin moisturizer it is soap free and perfect for my sensitive and dry skin. Drinking of water is also very important it helps our skin to be more hydrated and moisturize. It also helps us to have a good and beautiful skin.


----------



## AnneOyer (Nov 6, 2014)

I am very particular on my skincare routine. I never go out without a moisturizer and a sunscreen with atleast SPF 30. When it comes to skincare products I always check the ingredients. I choose certified organic ingredients instead of chemically formulated one. I also checked if the product is pH balanced. Too much acid or too much alkaline can also result to blemishes and dryness, that is why I choose products with pH of 5.5.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 7, 2014)

Skin type:  Combination - oily t zone

  AM:


Rinse face and apply Mac comfort cream or SPF cream (sometimes a mixture of both) 
 
  PM:


Remove makeup with Bioderma Sensibio 	
Wash face with First Aid Beauty Face Cleaner (use clarisonic sensitive brush every other day) 	
Twice a week I use Mac volcanic ash exfoliator 	
Evian spray generously over entire face 	
Lancome visionnaire 	
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream or FAB Radiance night mask 	
Mac charged water eye cream


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 12, 2014)

Daily Routine
*AM*
  Apply Monsia Daily Facial Cleanser (which has shea butter, jojoba oil and collagen) gently rub into face and neck and very gently wipe off with a tissue.
  Apply Monsia Daily Protection Toner Lotion (which has hyaluronic acid & shea butter) to cotton wool and gently wipe face and neck
  Apply Monsia intense moisturizing day cream (with SPF15, hyaluronic acid & shea butter) gently around eyes and rest of face and neck.  This goes into the skin and is not greasy.

*PM*
  Apply Monsia Daily Facial Cleanser (which has shea butter, jojoba oil and collagen) gently rub into face and neck and very gently wipe off with a tissue.
  Apply Monsia Daily Protection Toner Lotion (which has hyaluronic acid & shea butter) to cotton wool and gently wipe face and neck
  Apply intense night repair cream liberally (with hyaluronic acid, collagen & shea butter) on face and neck.   This goes into the skin and is not greasy.

I used to use a combination of products, Avon cleanser and toner, Simple moisturizer and Nivea Q10 night cream. I changed after a friend of mine let me use some of her Monsia day cream. Now I understand what she meant by sticking to one system. Monsia use Shea Butter in their cleanser, toner, day cream with SPF-15, and intense night repair cream.   This works for me and I am sticking to it.   When I wake in the morning my skin still feels "plump" and very smooth.


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 18, 2014)

Recently switched up my routine, trying to see if new products lead to breakouts or improvements    AM Purity face wash Lancôme tonique Lancôme genefique  Caudalie eye cream Clinique moisturizer Shiseido sunscreen  EOS balm  PM: (If wearing makeup) Mac oil cleanser to remove majority of makeup  I switch between purity with clarisonic and eve lom for cleanser/exfoliate  Lancôme genefique Caudalie eye cream Origins night a mins Philosophy lip balm  Every other day I do face mask or (spot/) treatment.  Mint julep mask Glam glow mud Fresh sugar scrub  Mac volcanic cleanser


----------

